

IndexedDB API polyfill on WebSql - daleharvey
http://nparashuram.com/IndexedDBShim/index.html

======
daleharvey
Really excited about this, I just wrote PouchDB on top of indexeddb and was
planning to rewrite the entire thing in webSQL to get support for safari
(mobile) and opera, which was depressing since webSQL is deprecated, it looks
initially like this does everything PouchDB needs to 'just work' with webSQL
browsers, great job

~~~
axemclion
Hope this increases the adoption of the API, now that the API is available on
devices like iPad and iPhone too !!

